# Happy Birthday, bethzaring!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday ~ Wishing you many more happy birthdays to come.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday, beth!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday Beth

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Beth!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 30, 2017)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday Beth!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2017)

Roses Are Red,
And Beautiful With Baby's Breath.
Hope Your Day Is Very Special!
Happy Burfday Beth!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy birthday, Beth!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you everyone.  It was a special day.  And just happy to be alive, alert and oriented!!  Have spent the past several days monitoring DH's consumption of drugs following hernia surgery...he was quite goofy and NOT alert and oriented.

Thanks again for your well wishes!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2017)

Dang, I missed another one!  Happy belated birthday, dear Beth. Hoping DH is recovering nicely.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2017)

Beth, I didn't mean to miss your birthday.  Hope it was a happy one and hubs gets well soon.


----------

